
Rtrace is an x86/x86_64 native code debugger written in Ruby - ot
https://github.com/yahoo/rtrace
======
chrisrohlf
I am the author of this code. If you're interested in getting started with it
right away then check out Eucalyptus:
[https://github.com/yahoo/rtrace/tree/master/Eucalyptus](https://github.com/yahoo/rtrace/tree/master/Eucalyptus)

I wrote Eucalyptus as the primary unit test for rtrace but its a fully
functional native code debugger. Here is an example of how you can configure
it using Ruby to trace calls to malloc() and print out some information:

[https://github.com/yahoo/rtrace/blob/master/Eucalyptus/examp...](https://github.com/yahoo/rtrace/blob/master/Eucalyptus/example_configuration_files/dsl_example.rb)

If you're interested in contributing, the signal handler in Rtrace could use
some cleanup. Helper methods for interacting with procfs and the process
memory are always useful too.

------
Mic92
I hate using gdb. Because their scripting API sucks so much and the user
interface too (some little changes would help, but the source code is nothing
I want to get in touch with). Actually I looking something like pry for native
code.

